# VALLEY LIFE CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN THE 818



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE'S CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN THE SFV JULY 10TH INVITING ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND ENJOY.DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## PRIMEROS 818 (Apr 15, 2010)

PRIMEROS CARCLUB WILL BE THERE JUST US KNOW HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PRIMEROS 818_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423845
> *PRIMEROS CARCLUB WILL BE THERE JUST US KNOW HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LLOKING GOOD HOMIE U KNOW ILL BE FOR U HOMIE TTT FOR 818 VALLE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:26 PM~20425480
> *LLOKING GOOD HOMIE U KNOW ILL BE FOR U HOMIE TTT FOR 818 VALLE :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 26 2011, 08:02 AM~20422264
> *VALLEY LIFE'S CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN THE SFV JULY 10TH INVITING ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND ENJOY.DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON
> *


THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES THAT SUPPORT US, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 26 2011, 09:27 PM~20428371
> *THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES THAT SUPPORT US, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*NEU EXPOSURE WILL BE THERE HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 27 2011, 09:10 AM~20431063
> *NEU EXPOSURE WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 09:21 AM~20431130
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY SFV WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

looking good my homies from valley life  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@Apr 28 2011, 03:10 PM~20441539
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SFV WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 28 2011, 08:29 PM~20443986
> *looking good my homies from valley life    :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Apr 29 2011, 08:49 PM~20451282
> *LOW LIFES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DEDICATION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....GONNA BE GOOD WEATHER.........


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: I'LL BE THERE


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Should be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE VLCC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 29 2011, 11:20 PM~20452420
> *DEDICATION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....GONNA BE GOOD WEATHER.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Apr 30 2011, 08:56 AM~20453649
> *:thumbsup: I'LL BE THERE
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Apr 30 2011, 09:00 AM~20453672
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE
> *


THANX FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Apr 30 2011, 11:23 PM~20457656
> *Should be a good one :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEQUILERO_@May 1 2011, 11:48 AM~20459654
> *COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE VLCC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impaladude72_@May 1 2011, 09:12 PM~20462960
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 26 2011, 08:02 AM~20422264
> *VALLEY LIFE'S CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN THE SFV JULY 10TH INVITING ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND ENJOY.DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON
> *


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

VLCC.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 4 2011, 09:52 PM~20487515
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 whats good homie


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m1vl_@May 5 2011, 06:34 PM~20493474
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY HOMIES


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEQUILERO_@May 9 2011, 08:31 AM~20513441
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE'S CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN THE SFV JULY 10TH INVITING ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND ENJOY.DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@May 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20533036
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE: 

"BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW 

THERE WILL NO COVER CHARGE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO MEMBERS ARE INVITED FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20545007
> *VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> 
> "BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20545007
> *VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> 
> "BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> ...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20545007
> *VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> 
> "BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ttt for the homies...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 16 2011, 07:53 PM~20566901
> *ttt for the homies...
> *


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FROM DEDICATION CC


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20545007
> *VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> 
> "BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 17 2011, 10:06 AM~20570442
> *TTT FROM DEDICATION CC
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Where? When? :dunno:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@May 19 2011, 09:55 AM~20585435
> *Where? When?  :dunno:
> *


Nevermind haha, See page 4...... :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@May 19 2011, 09:57 AM~20585445
> *Nevermind haha, See page 4...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE: 

"BEST OF" 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW 

THERE WILL NO COVER CHARGE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO MEMBERS ARE INVITED FLYER COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE TTT FOR VALLEY LIFE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

GOODTIMES 818RIDERS WILL BE THERE HOMIES


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES....


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@May 23 2011, 04:53 PM~20612547
> *TTT FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 23 2011, 05:36 PM~20612831
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE TTT FOR VALLEY LIFE
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 23 2011, 07:02 PM~20613472
> *GOODTIMES 818RIDERS WILL BE THERE HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20614127
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES....
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@May 23 2011, 08:41 PM~20614472
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES..... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE AKI NOMAS PUSHING GETTING EVERYTHING READY FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20614734
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> 
> "BEST OF"30,40 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> THERE WILL NO COVER CHARGE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO MEMBERS ARE INVITED FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> > VALLEY LIFE'S 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 10 2011 LOCATION WILL BE AT BRAND PARK CATEGORIES WILL BE:
> >
> > "BEST OF"30,40 50,60,70,80,90,DUB,TRUCK,ORIGINAL,BIKE,TRIKE,MOST MEMBERS WITH PLAQUE AND BEST OF SHOW
> >
> > THERE WILL NO COVER CHARGE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO MEMBERS ARE INVITED FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *NEU EXPOSURE WILL BE THERE HOMIE* :biggrin:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I LIKE THE WAY THE FLYER CAME OUT HOMIE IM HAPPY I COULD HELP U OUT HOMIE ANYTIME


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> I LIKE THE WAY THE FLYER CAME OUT HOMIE IM HAPPY I COULD HELP U OUT HOMIE ANYTIME


THnx homie


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

[/


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cafe c.c. will be there representing the big 818!! T.T.T. for the homies from valley life on their 1st official show!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

classic63 said:


> Cafe c.c. will be there representing the big 818!! T.T.T. for the homies from valley life on their 1st official show!!


 GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS will be there to support the homies!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

chamuco61 said:


> ShotCallerS will be there to support the homies!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be good day!


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

VALLEY LIFE CC TILL I DIE.


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

BUMP for the homies from VALLEY LIFE C.C:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

marcocutty said:


> BUMP for the homies from VALLEY LIFE C.C:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMPITY BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OVER 17 CATEGORIES "BEST OF" AND JUST LINED UP SOME MODELS ALSO HOMIES  SHOULD BE GOOD DAY


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

up


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> OVER 17 CATEGORIES "BEST OF" AND JUST LINED UP SOME MODELS ALSO HOMIES  SHOULD BE GOOD DAY


looking forword to it


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

NEXT SUNDAY ALREADY FELLAS SHOULD BE A GOOD DAY IN THE 818 VALLE :thumbsup:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

VL.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP HOMIES ONE MORE WEEK AND ITS ON


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> WAZ UP HOMIES ONE MORE WEEK AND ITS ON


 whats good homie simon just around the coner


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

will be there


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OLDIES SFV said:


> will be there


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

9 more days fellas


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

JUST 5 MORE DAYS FELLAS


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey shy boy send me the 411 text
323 253-0024 pepe


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> hey shy boy send me the 411 text
> 323 253-0024 pepe


 GOT U HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

4 MORE DAYS FELLAS


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

GRACIAS PEEPS :thumbsup: ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

==========TO -----THE-----TOP ----- 4 ---------the----------S.F. V A L L E Y ==========:thumbsup: & V.L.


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## m1vl (May 26, 2010)

Posted at brand park


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

whats up family want to thank u guys all for today we all had a blast there. same time same channel next year we there homies thank again valley life to the top


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

...GOOD PICNIC HOMIE'S...FROM THAT DEDICATION CC ALL DAY EVERY DAY...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

WHERE'S THEM PICS AT...


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

great PICNIC /show my little girl and i had a blast thank you


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Great picnic yesterday! The family and I really enjoyed ourselves. Good food, music and atmosphere. We will definitely be in attendance for your next event :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

JUST WANNA THANK EVERYBODY ON BEHALF OF THE VALLEY LIFE FAM. AND ME FOR COMING OUT 2 SUPPORT OUR 1ST EVENT HOPE EVERY1 HAD A GOOD TIME AND WILL SEE U NEXT YEAR,PICS WILL BE UPLOADED SOON


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

X2...............such a "great" picnic but no PIC's?.........:uh::uh:



mr.glasshouse said:


> WHERE'S THEM PICS AT...


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

to the top for valley life c.c. car show!!!! we had a great time! 


cafe c.c.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

NEU EXPOSURE C C Had a great time ....C U NEXT YEAR!!

PIX???


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

NEU EXPOSURE C C Had a great time ....C U NEXT YEAR!!

PIX???


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

had a great time thank valley life
cafe c.c:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

THANX PEEPS PICS COMING SOON


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXqAUXJv44&feature=youtu.be]YouTube -


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP HOMIES IT WAS A GOOD DAY WITH GOOD FOOD MUISC AND LOTS OF GOOD RIDES THAT CAME OUT STORNG FROM ALL CLUBS FROM THE VALLE AND I.E THAT CAME OUT UNTIL NEXT YR HOMIE LETS DO IT AGAIN GOOD JOB VALLEY LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice picture bro thanks


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

THANX WENCE FOR THE FIRME PICTURES :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> WAZ UP HOMIES IT WAS A GOOD DAY WITH GOOD FOOD MUISC AND LOTS OF GOOD RIDES THAT CAME OUT STORNG FROM ALL CLUBS FROM THE VALLE AND I.E THAT CAME OUT UNTIL NEXT YR HOMIE LETS DO IT AGAIN GOOD JOB VALLEY LIFE :thumbsup:


 GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

This is one UGLY G H !. The colors .

Seems this GH belongs to a girl club member, pluss I was over hearing one of her club members talking shit about this ride!...........no wonder. Nice try.........repaint! The GH (vert) is SICK! Now thats a color!


Great show!..... till next year:thumbsup:









[/QUOTE]


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*FUCK YOU JESSIE...SAY IT TO MY FACE BITCH*



******** said:


> This is one UGLY G H !. The colors .
> 
> Seems this GH belongs to a girl club member, pluss I was over hearing one of her club members talking shit about this ride!...........no wonder. Nice try.........repaint! The GH (vert) is SICK! Now thats a color!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
THATS Y U GOT TO MAKE A FAKE LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT!!! LMAO!!! HATING ASS BITCH THATS Y ME A WOMAN MADE YOUR ASS CRY!!! :rofl:HOW ABOUT YOU GO BUILD A CAR AND COME BACK AND TALK TO ME... GET OFF MY BALL LIL BOY!!! I DONT HAVE TIME FOR BOY LIKE YOU!!! LMAO!!! SORRY VALLEY LIFE FOR THE NEGATIVE POST BUT SOME MEN DONT LIKE TO SEE A WOMAN ROLLING A LOW LOW.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

AGAIN VALLEY LIFE SORRY FOR THE NEGATIVE POST .............NOT LIKE ME TO POST LIKE THIS.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

THATS Y U GOT TO MAKE A FAKE LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT!!! LMAO!!! HATING ASS BITCH THATS Y ME A WOMAN MADE YOUR ASS CRY!!! :rofl:HOW ABOUT YOU GO BUILD A CAR AND COME BACK AND TALK TO ME... GET OFF MY BALL LIL BOY!!! I DONT HAVE TIME FOR BOY LIKE YOU!!! LMAO!!! SORRY VALLEY LIFE FOR THE NEGATIVE POST BUT SOME MEN DONT LIKE TO SEE A WOMAN ROLLING A LOW LOW.[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

THATS Y U GOT TO MAKE A FAKE LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT!!! LMAO!!! HATING ASS BITCH THATS Y ME A WOMAN MADE YOUR ASS CRY!!! :rofl:HOW ABOUT YOU GO BUILD A CAR AND COME BACK AND TALK TO ME... GET OFF MY BALL LIL BOY!!! I DONT HAVE TIME FOR BOY LIKE YOU!!! LMAO!!! SORRY VALLEY LIFE FOR THE NEGATIVE POST BUT SOME MEN DONT LIKE TO SEE A WOMAN ROLLING A LOW LOW.[/QUOTE]

WHAT A CHUMP :twak:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a bad ass glasshouse


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

dam Turtle... those pictures look really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

wence said:


> dam Turtle... those pictures look really nice :thumbsup:


thanks ...... yours look good too :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

YouTube - ‪cafe c.c. Chillin at valley life car show‬‏

YouTube - ‪Primeros car club hoppin on brand blvd‬‏

quick vids of the valley life show i recorded:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

******** said:


> This is one UGLY G H !. The colors .
> 
> Seems this GH belongs to a girl club member, pluss I was over hearing one of her club members talking shit about this ride!...........no wonder. Nice try.........repaint! The GH (vert) is SICK! Now thats a color!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
that shit looks pretty good came out real nice and plus its a girls car so it makes it even better stop hating and give her props


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

GRACIAS TURTLE PICS LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

THATS Y U GOT TO MAKE A FAKE LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT!!! LMAO!!! HATING ASS BITCH THATS Y ME A WOMAN MADE YOUR ASS CRY!!! :rofl:HOW ABOUT YOU GO BUILD A CAR AND COME BACK AND TALK TO ME... GET OFF MY BALL LIL BOY!!! I DONT HAVE TIME FOR BOY LIKE YOU!!! LMAO!!! SORRY VALLEY LIFE FOR THE NEGATIVE POST BUT SOME MEN DONT LIKE TO SEE A WOMAN ROLLING A LOW LOW.[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> AGAIN VALLEY LIFE SORRY FOR THE NEGATIVE POST .............NOT LIKE ME TO POST LIKE THIS.


NO PROBLEM U HAD 2 SET HIS HATTING ASS STRAIGHT...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THX GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice pictures Turtle :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

******** said:


> This is one UGLY G H !. The colors .
> 
> Seems this GH belongs to a girl club member, pluss I was over hearing one of her club members talking shit about this ride!...........no wonder. Nice try.........repaint! The GH (vert) is SICK! Now thats a color!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

look at all these haters 
there is a lot of females getting in the game and putting men out weather at hopping, crusing , building or having something better than a GUY
this is the reason why this game is all fucked up HATERS can't appreciate the game. its a lifestyle not a phase 
much credit to a female builder
i have my own bussines and i see more and more females, white boys, and other races getting in the game 
my wife has a 75 glasshouse conv. is the works she will be riding next to me so hate on one female rider you hate in all 

much credit to you female rider keep doing what you doing and FUCK all these haters

ugliness is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks turtle pics look really good


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

if they hating on you ,you doing something dont trip hold you head high you fucked him up in his owen game . one day he'll amout to half of what you have done see you on the blvd.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

look at all these haters 
there is a lot of females getting in the game and putting men out weather at hopping, crusing , building or having something better than a GUY
this is the reason why this game is all fucked up HATERS can't appreciate the game. its a lifestyle not a phase 
much credit to a female builder
i have my own bussines and i see more and more females, white boys, and other races getting in the game 
my wife has a 75 glasshouse conv. is the works she will be riding next to me so hate on one female rider you hate in all 

much credit to you female rider keep doing what you doing and FUCK all these haters

ugliness is in the eye of the beholder[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Funny thing is this guy talking crap NEVER goes to shows,picnics, NOTHING! not like you guys ive come to know cause im out and about. So thanks for your support guys and just know that nothing anybody says can bother me because I BUILT MY CAR THE WAY I WANTED IT not to please anyone else........AND I AM NOT DONE. 

and pepe it was nice meeting you and your girl cant wait to see her rolling!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHY SO MANY HATERS ON A FEMALES IF I WHERE U I WOULD KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AND NOT SAY NOTHING ABOUT HER OR CAR OR EVEN THE CLUB CAUSE U DONT KNOW WHO MIGHT RUN UP ON YOU FOR TALKING TO A LADY LIKE THAT SHOW SOME DAM RESPECT :machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------

